# MUFE HD Powder and Flash Photos



## jetgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Uggh, I have some silica powder (an HD dupe) and it looked fantastic, especially over stage makeup.  But then some people sent some photos they took with a flash.  I look like someone bopped me in the face with a sack of flour.  Ackkkk.  I had just powdered my face before going onstage.  The other girl I was standing next to didn't have the same look.  Wahhhh.  Two questions:
1) Has anyone else seen this -- is it the powder?  Especially with HD.  I thought it was made for photography.
2) Could you recommend a good basic "settig" powder -- something a MUA would use?
*sigh*


----------



## Odette (Dec 20, 2008)

It's hard to say since you say it is a dupe not the actual MUFE HD powder. 

I've heard good things about MUFE's powder and I have used it myself with no problems; however, I have not taken any photos with it and, I use NW55.  It could also be that you applied too much of the powder.

Check out this link for some ideas: Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Not sure about the Dupe...But the MUFE HD does the exact same thing to me...Looks fabulous...then you get out in the sunlight and I look like a ashy face rolled in flour mess!!! Mine was applied by a MA and I tried it very lightly still looked horrid


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear it doesn't work for you, but I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one!  Bummer all the photos from that show are unusable


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Odette* 

 
_Check out this link for some ideas: Professional Makeup and Cosmetic Product Reviews - IN MY KIT by Kevin James (KJ) Bennett - Emmy Award Winning New York City Makeup Artist_

 
Good link, although his first rec is HD powder.  It may be those photographers don't use flash as well.  It may be fine under studio lights.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep I agree ...unfortunately...Although my kid thinks I'm a star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ..I am never under professional studio lighting


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

OK, now I feel sort of justified about the reflective qualities of the silica powder.  Because isn't silica the basic component of glass?  Form wikipedia: 
"Silica is most commonly found in nature as sand or quartz, as well as in the cell walls of diatoms. It is a principal component of most types of glass and substances such as concrete."


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yep I agree ...unfortunately...Although my kid thinks I'm a star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ..I am never under professional studio lighting_

 
Well, at least yay for our little ones thinking we're stars!  I'm glad someone does!


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 20, 2008)

OK, I'm such a weirdo.  I put on the powder, then took photos; then I pressed the powder in more and waited a few minutes and took more photos.  Then I powdered just half my face and took photos.  All the ones with the flash reflected.  The worst were the "just powdered" ones, but even the pressed in ones had bits of whitish cast to it.  Just thought I'd let people know.  Also, my skin is quite dry, so maybe it sits more on top than someone with less dry skin?  And I'm very fair.  No, I'm not posting the photos 'cause I just have the powder on and was holding the camera at arm's length -- not flattering!


----------



## dat1okrikagirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I taught i was the only that this happens too.  I went back to Sephora and explained that when i used the MUFE HD powder i was getting a ashy face look in pictures.  She told me i was probably using too much.  I tried it with a minimal amount on my brush and whenever i take pictures with the flash on i still get a ashy face.  So i just stopped using it, shame too it was expensive.


----------



## ~sweetJB~ (Dec 21, 2008)

The powder seems to work best only to set foundation but not for touch ups. So you set foundation then put on bronzer blush highlight contour and so on and you do not get that ashy reflection in pics.


----------



## NicksWifey (Dec 21, 2008)

When I first got the MUFE HD powder, I loved it. One day I looked in the mirror at work, a couple of hours later and noticed my face looked ashy and had white particles around my nose. Usually, I would apply my foundation, whether it was the MUFE HD foundation or MAC SFF and then I would apply MSF and whatever cheek color and finish it off with the HD powder. I haven't worn it since then but I definitely need to start using a kabuki brush to apply it with instead of using the blush brush I had been using.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

the best brush ever to apply this kind of primer would be this baby here:






not only is it super soft, but its extremely dense. it picks up a great amount of product and evenly buffs it into your skin.

a trick i do is, i take the brush while the sleeve is all the way up. dab it into the powder on the cap. push it in there pretty deep. then pull the sleeve half-way down and buff it into freshly moisturized skin in gentle circular motions for about 60 seconds. then pull the sleeve all the way down and buff for about 30 seconds.

let it set for a few minutes, then i put on my foundation. 

you will see the product faintly on your skin but once you apply your foundation u shouldnt see it anymore. 

i dont use the MUFE one, but i do use the one from coastal scents and i fucking love it lol.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 21, 2008)

wow glad i caught this thread. I just got back from the mall and got samples of the HD foundation and the HD powder...

I was having problems with my MAC studio fix in c7. when I take pictures (certain cameras) I look straight yellow in the face... so I thought the MUFE would do me better

The MA also suggested me the HD powder to help me stay matte

whats a girl to do


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_the best brush ever to apply this kind of primer would be this baby here:






not only is it super soft, but its extremely dense. it picks up a great amount of product and evenly buffs it into your skin.

a trick i do is, i take the brush while the sleeve is all the way up. dab it into the powder on the cap. push it in there pretty deep. then pull the sleeve half-way down and buff it into freshly moisturized skin in gentle circular motions for about 60 seconds. then pull the sleeve all the way down and buff for about 30 seconds.

let it set for a few minutes, then i put on my foundation. 

you will see the product faintly on your skin but once you apply your foundation u shouldnt see it anymore. 

i dont use the MUFE one, but i do use the one from coastal scents and i fucking love it lol._

 
Wait, you put it under you foundation?  I used it as a setting powder.  I use Face Atelier so I don't really need a primer.

Ihave that brush -- it's one of my favorites!


----------



## jetgirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_The MA also suggested me the HD powder to help me stay matte

whats a girl to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I ordered some Ben Nye powder!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Meant for the stage and MUAs love it.


----------



## autumnschild (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_the best brush ever to apply this kind of primer would be this baby here:






not only is it super soft, but its extremely dense. it picks up a great amount of product and evenly buffs it into your skin.

a trick i do is, i take the brush while the sleeve is all the way up. dab it into the powder on the cap. push it in there pretty deep. then pull the sleeve half-way down and buff it into freshly moisturized skin in gentle circular motions for about 60 seconds. then pull the sleeve all the way down and buff for about 30 seconds.

let it set for a few minutes, then i put on my foundation. 

you will see the product faintly on your skin but once you apply your foundation u shouldnt see it anymore. 

i dont use the MUFE one, but i do use the one from coastal scents and i fucking love it lol._

 

i use this brush to apply it too. or a wider/rounder shaped kabuki. i think it picks up less powder than the rounder kabuki and i think that's a good thing. just a very tiny tap is good for my whole face. it's supposed to be colorless but it does make me look a teeny bit paler. it's hardly noticable. that or my foundation is a shade too dark for me and so the hd evens it out..haha. anyway i love how it makes my face look in photos. it blurs out all my grossness and makes my skin look soft and smooth.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 21, 2008)

i use the same kabuke brush mentioned above and i love it!!! i do use it lightly and i love hw it finishes the look off... one time in fotos i noticed the ASH look lol so i stopped using it for a while MUFE HD lol forgot to mention..... but then i started using fix and it took care of that so  i guess thats my solution.. also gets rid of that powdery look.... i lovee Fix +


----------



## COBI (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_i use the same kabuke brush mentioned above and i love it!!! i do use it lightly and i love hw it finishes the look off... one time in fotos i noticed the ASH look lol so i stopped using it for a while MUFE HD lol forgot to mention..... but then i started using fix and it took care of that so i guess thats my solution.. also gets rid of that powdery look.... i lovee Fix +_

 
Are you spraying Fix+ after you've set the foundation with HD finishing powder?

TIA


----------



## Odette (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_wow glad i caught this thread. I just got back from the mall and got samples of the HD foundation and the HD powder...

I was having problems with my MAC studio fix in c7. when I take pictures (certain cameras) I look straight yellow in the face... so I thought the MUFE would do me better

The MA also suggested me the HD powder to help me stay matte

whats a girl to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try the MUFE Super Matt Loose Powder instead. 

I have found the best combo for my oily skin is MUFE All Mat primer, Mat Velvet Foundation and the loose powder.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 21, 2008)

For all of you having issues with the HD matte... you're applying it w r o n g. You need a TEENSY amount, and I completely disagree with what most people are saying about using a dense brush or a buffing brush.

You do not need a dense brush. You need a light fluffy powder brush, preferably the 136. This powder is very light and you need only a small amount on your brush.

Take a very small amount in the cap, swirl the brush in the cap, and very lightly apply it all over your face, (sweep it over your face without pressing in)

Using dense brushes or a lot of product is not going to work and it will give you that ghost face you were talking about.

It needs to be used sparingly for it to work wonders. I use MUFE foundation everyday with this powder and I've perfected its application because when I started out I used way too much powder. My face looks HD perfect with this foundation, its all in the application, especially in regards to the powder.


----------



## glossygirl (Dec 21, 2008)

i have never had this problem. i wear #173 in the HD foundation, so i mean i'm brown. and i haven't had any problem with the HD powder looking weird on me in real life or in pictures. and i don't use it sparingly. i use it in addition to the Super mat loose powder. i use the super mat right after my foundation to set it. and then i use the hd powder after i've finished everything just to try to get that airbrushed look. and even after all that powder, it doesn't show up weird on me. i guess it works for some better than others


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Dec 21, 2008)

see thats why I'm scared to try MUFE ... seems like the first month or so of using it will be total experimentation


----------



## COBI (Dec 21, 2008)

I personally use the HD Microfinish Powder not either of the matte powders.  I use a fluffy powder brush (holding it at the end away from the brush to keep it lighter) and apply very, very little (i.e. more ends up in the air than on my face).  I no longer use the HD Invisible foundation on a regular basis, but I still set with the HD microfinish powder, and I do like it.  In person, it's great.  In random snapshots with generic flash (i.e. not studio lighting or professional setting), my face becomes washed out; anywhere that hasn't been blessed with the powder (neck down) is captured in normal real-life coloring (and this was the case even when I used it with the HD Invisible.)


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_Are you spraying Fix+ after you've set the foundation with HD finishing powder?

TIA_

 
yup right after i apply the HD powder w/ my 187 brushh... sometimes i just spray it on my face and let it dry and sometimes after spraying a a buff with the 187 justt depends on my mood... comes out the same though HTH


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_




_

 
 I have the same brushh and i totally agree!! this brush is the best kabuki i have ever tried!!! {never tried the 182} 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........ 

I was wondering how do you wash/clean your brush
its not like any other brush i have evr had so im a lil skeptical about just washing it the same way i do my others.... TIA

If anyone else has this brush opr something like it i'd really appreciate so advice


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_For all of you having issues with the HD matte... you're applying it w r o n g. You need a TEENSY amount, and I completely disagree with what most people are saying about using a dense brush or a buffing brush.

You do not need a dense brush. You need a light fluffy powder brush, preferably the 136. This powder is very light and you need only a small amount on your brush.

Take a very small amount in the cap, swirl the brush in the cap, and very lightly apply it all over your face, (sweep it over your face without pressing in)

Using dense brushes or a lot of product is not going to work and it will give you that ghost face you were talking about.

It needs to be used sparingly for it to work wonders. I use MUFE foundation everyday with this powder and I've perfected its application because when I started out I used way too much powder. My face looks HD perfect with this foundation, its all in the application, especially in regards to the powder._

 


ur right about one thing, you only need a dab, literally of this product. too much will cause you looking like a ghost.

which is why i prefer the dense kabuki brush. a very tiny amount of product gets picked up and it sticks to the brush and gets all in the bristles. so you  just sweep it over your face without having to reapply.


----------



## joey444 (Dec 21, 2008)

Same thing happened to me at my hubby's birhtday.  I was so excited because I loved the way my makeup looked and my outfit was banging. Then we get to the club and start taking pictures and I looked like Casper the ghost!!  I was sooooo DISAPPOINTED!!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_I have the same brushh and i totally agree!! this brush is the best kabuki i have ever tried!!! {never tried the 182} 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




........ 

I was wondering how do you wash/clean your brush
its not like any other brush i have evr had so im a lil skeptical about just washing it the same way i do my others.... TIA

If anyone else has this brush opr something like it i'd really appreciate so advice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


i looove this brush lol. its my HG foreal.

but to clean it, i use baby shampoo. rinse very well and store it upside down (no cap, and sleeve all the way down to the base) so the water doesn't get in the bottom. i shaked it gently to remove excess water and fan it a bit. it dries pretty quickly for me, but make sure u keep it upside down lol. 

for my other natural hair brushes, i use baby shampoo AND conditioner. yup, i treat it like real hair lol. conditioner makes your bristles sooo soft.


----------



## blindpassion (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_ur right about one thing, you only need a dab, literally of this product. too much will cause you looking like a ghost.

which is why i prefer the dense kabuki brush. a very tiny amount of product gets picked up and it sticks to the brush and gets all in the bristles. so you  just sweep it over your face without having to reapply._

 

The problem I find with using a kabuki is that the powder is applied way too thick and with way too much pressure. I have that two faced kabuki myself, but I couldn't use it for this powder. It literally needs to be lightly swept with bristles that are far apart. Check out the HD foundation thread, I listed the steps I use to apply the liquid and the powder properly to give you that HD look.


----------



## MzzRach (May 23, 2010)




----------



## shontay07108 (May 24, 2010)

When I used this powder, I used it with the MUFE kabuki brush. You dip it very lightly into the powder and tap off the excess. Patting it on and then buffing it in works best. Now, though, I use Ben Nye's banana powder.


----------



## Cinci (May 24, 2010)

I have the MUFE HD Microfinish powder, and I have noticed that if I am not very careful it can leave a white cast on my skin.  I guess its a matter of being sure to use it sparingly.  I have not really tried taking a pic of it with flash so I dont know how it shows up on film.  I find that while it finishes silky smooth, it's less matte than some of my other powders (as it is made of silica).

I have the Ben Nye Neutral Set powder and it works very well to cover shine and reduce oil/persperation.   I usually use this on days I expect it to be hot out or when i want extra shine control....  I've never tested this one with flash photography..

My MAC Prep and Prime Transparent Finishing Powder was my favourite for a while, and I was using it daily..  This one is also very silky, and leaves a very natural finish on the skin, not too matte.  I have not ever had a white cast with flash photography when using this.

My favourite now is the MAC Pro Set Powder in Peach.  This one is the most natural that I have found so far, leaves a silky matte finish, and I have taken pics with flash and never noticed a white cast with this. 

(FYI, I use these powders over MUFE HD Foundation, MUFE Mat Velvet, MAC Face & Body Foundation, and MAC Studio Fix.   The brushes I use to apply the powder are either a 180 or 187)


----------



## darkskyequeen (Jan 10, 2011)

TOday after testing out various foundations with the help of my point and shoot camera under low light and flash, I discovered white streaks all over the parts of my face that I applied this. I was horrified actually. I then figured maybe my blending with the kabuki brush wasnt good enough but to my surprise It wouldnt blend out!! It was still detectable after enormous effort of blending. I didnt even use that much... just a very light dab into the powder with the kabuki. Under regular and natural light this stuff is amazing but im not sure if I can take the chance to wear it again in case I end up in some flash photography. ANy ideas how to guarantee a perfect blend??? You really can't tell until you take a flash picture. Anyways after my realization I did a search online and found this thread and also this article http://www.styleite.com/beauty/makeup-forever-hd-powder/ Glad I'm not the only one that has noticed this... and by taking those pics it has saved me from embarrasing makeup misshap photos.


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 10, 2011)

I had the same problem. At the beginning I thought I was using much powder, then I started using a little bit just to set the make up, but again it looked ashy and ghost-like. However, it looks really nice under studio lights and and in professional photo settings.


----------

